# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  #4310 Nodedb. Γαλάτσι ψηλά

## Korales

Καλησπέρα. 
Αγόρασα χθες ένα laptop και προσπαθούσα να settaro wi-fi με το Pc μου
το οποίο διαθέτει PCI 802.11G. Κάνοντας λοιπόν scan τσουπ εμφανίζεται ένα awmn-(kκάτι νούμερα) (όλα αυτά μέσα στο δωμάτιο στον 1ο με κλειστα πατζουροπαράθυρα).
Μου κίνησε την περιεργεια,είχα ακουστα και το awmn και είπα να δω τι παίζει περίπου.
Μένω στον δρόμο που πάει μέσα στο Π.Ψυχικό ψηλά ανάμεσα στην Ύδρας και Ολυμπίας.
Υπάρχει κάποιος αρκετα κοντά ώστε να μην χρειαστεί να ναεβάσω εξοπλισμό στην ταράτσα η να αγοράσω κάτι παραπάνω απο αυτο που έχω ήδη?

Συγνώμη που το έβαλα σε λάθος μέροςΠαρακαλείτε κάποιος admin να το μεταφέρει εκει που πρέπει. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## jabarlee

Ήρας και Ολυμπίας υπάρχει κόμβος, αλλά θεωρώ απίθανο να έχεις link χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία, απλά θα πιάνεις το beacon από το Access Point

Αν αυτό που έπιασεις είναι το awmn-841, άσε την κάρτα σου να πάρει ip αυτόματα, και αν πάρει, δοκίμασε Ping στο 10.23.24.1

Αν τα καταφέρεις, έλα να το γράψεις εδώ

----------


## Korales

Επιστρέφω μετά από πολύ καιρό αλλά έπεσε δουλειά και δεν είχα χρόνο να ασχοληθώ. Κάπου διάβασα πως θα φύγει το awmn-841 από την γειτονιά, ισχύει; Ποιός άλλος ενεργός κόμβος υπάρχει ? Δεν έχω τα εργαλεία να ψάξω από την ταράτσα, πως να το κάνω ;

----------


## jabarlee

o κόμβος παρέμεινε στη θέση του, απλά άλλαξε ο ιδιοκτήτης (Pyros)

χάριν ευκολίας όμως έχουμε προς το παρόν διατηρήσει το παλιό όνομα και nodeid

----------


## Korales

Μάλλον είναι καιρός να χτυπήσω το κουδούνι του γείτονα (είναι απέναντι μου μια πολυκατοικία δεξιά). Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να έλθω σε άμεση επαφή με τον pyros ώστε να μου πει από κοντά τα τι και πως;(μην του χτυπάω κουδούνια στα καλά καθούμενα και τρομάξει ο άνθρωπος).

----------


## jabarlee

μπορείς να του στείλεις ένα pm (χρήστης: Pyros)  ::

----------


## fon_hussan

Καλημερά...

Σαν Korales #4310 δεν υπάρχει κάποια καταχώρηση στο wind (ή έγινε με άλλο #, όνομα χρήστη). 

Στο αίτημάσ σου, εννοείς να διαγραφεί το τελευταίο πόστ ή το εν λόγω θέμα που γράφουμε?

----------


## Korales

Συγνώμη για το μπέρδεμα, στο wind είμαι το #13840 - Sleepworks. Εννοούσα να σβηστεί το post εδώ στο forum ώστε να μην προκληθεί κάνα μπέρδεμα.  ::

----------


## Vigor

@Korales
Μπορείς να στείλεις ένα email στο: admin [παπάκι] awmn [τελεία] net και να τους ζητήσεις να επανενεργοποιηθεί ο λογαριασμός σου στο WiND ως #4310.
Προφανώς δεν έκανες την ενεργοποίηση του λογαριασμού για τον κόμβο σου κατά την μετάβαση από την NodeDB στη WiND πριν κανα 2+ χρόνια, έτσι?

----------


## Korales

Ότι και να σου πω τώρα ψέμματα θα είναι δεν θυμάμαι.

Προτιμώ να κρατήσω το 13840 γιατί έχει πάρει και το 13838 ένα παλικάρι στην πολυκατοικία μου που χρησιμοποιούμε το ίδιο AP .

edit: τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι μόνο ένα χρειαζόμαστε οπότε ίσως ζητήσω πίσω το παλιό και διαγράψουμε τις 2 νέες καταχωρήσεις.

----------

